# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió, Thuê nhà sàn Thung Nai Hòa Bình giá rẻ

## danmaichau

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau: ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm ->  Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 330.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người và 430.000đ/ người. Dành cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên).
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường) 
- Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
- Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
- Động Thác Bờ.

Liên hệ trực tiếp: Anh Đàn – 0986 416 286
Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió
ĐC: Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình
Email: nhasanthungnai@gmail.com

----------


## danmaichau

Nhà rất đẹp và sạch sẽ

----------

